# Missing rescued golden Altavista, Virginia!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

did they just now let the rescue know he's missing?!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Apparently the adopter had contacted the rescue to let them know, but wasn't actually doing much to look for him. I am not sure how much info the rescue wants us to share, but the adopter has bought a new puppy since Duke got away, so it appears that he isn't all that interested in getting him back.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is just so sad. We will remember this poor fellow in our prayers. Hope he is found soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I pray the dog is still alive and not sick, injured or worse.

I also hope the microchip is registered in the rescue's name (not the adopters) so if found and scanned, the rescue will be called. 

Really sad.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, the microchip is registered to the rescue. There is a group heading up there today to hang flyers around town.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, the adopter must really miss Duke. I can't imagine getting a replacement puppy after such a short time, and not really trying to find Duke? Sad, sad, sad. I hope Duke is OK and in a loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

*Fostermom

Did you post Duke on Fidofinder (it used to be Dog Detective)*

http://www.fidofinder.com/

and on Petfinder in Lost and Found?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom
*
Be sure to look at FidoFinder Closely.*

I just found a Golden Ret that was found by someone on June 9, 2009

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=166825

Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Hemby NC
Found on 06/09/2009 
Name: Found #166825 
Gender: Male 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Color: Golden 
Size: Medium 
Postal: 28079 (Hemby NC) 
Contact This Finder Below 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact This Finder 
Enter your contact information and it will be emailed to this dog's finder 
All fields required 
First Name Last Name 

Email Confirm Email 

Phone 
( ) - 





More Lost Dogs in Hemby NC


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FosterMom*

Fostermom

here is another one to look at:
*
http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=167371
Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Asheville NC
Found on 06/17/2009 
Name: Found #167371 
Gender: Not Specified 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Color: Red 
Size: Large 
Postal: 28804 (Asheville NC) 
Phone: 828-645-0966 
Contact This Finder Below 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact This Finder 
Enter your contact information and it will be emailed to this dog's finder 
All fields required 
First Name Last Name 

Email Confirm Email 

Phone 
( ) - 



*
More Lost Dogs in Asheville NC


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much Karen!

The first one was found SW of Charlotte and he was lost in Virginia, so I can't imagine that is him. The one in Asheville is also way to far away. Thanks for checking those, though!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

poor guy i hope he is found soon.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for this LOST BOY!


----------

